# Apache2 & .htaccess



## JanDelay (15. September 2002)

moinzen

habe ein kleines problem mit dem Apache2

habe in der vergangenheit mit apache 1.3 usw. gearbeitet und mir nun mal gedacht auf 2 umzusteigen.....

folgendes problem tritt auf

d:\wwwroot is das rootverzeichnis

wenn ich da ne .htaccess reinschmeiss mit folgendem inhalt

AuthType Basic
AuthName Flash
AuthUserFile C:\.htpasswd
require valid-user

funzt alles wunderbar

wenn ich jetz in d:\wwwroot\test ne .htaccess schmeiss
wird das verzeichnis nicht mehr im directory listing angezeigt.

wenn ich in der .htaccess direktiven wie Options -Indexes stehen hab bleibt das verzeichnis sichtbar erhalten........

nur wenn ich authentifizierungen machen will dann lamed apache rum
wenn ich übrigens in die adresszeile den pfad zu dem verschwundenen ordner eingeb funzt alles wie gehabt...

ich hab auch ma versucht in der httpd.conf die authentifizierung in ein <directory> zu packen und siehe da ..das verzeichnis verschwindet ebenfalls....

auf dem apache läuft php und mysql afaik die neusten versionen

ist das jetz evtl. bei apache2 standart dass wenn ein verzeichnis passwortgeschützt wird es automatisch nicht mehr im directory listing erscheint...

wo kann man diese funktion evtl. deaktivieren..

fragen über fragen...und ich weiss ma wieder keine antwort...

greetzzu

jan


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (16. September 2002)

Versuch mal ob Du damit klarkommst:
http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/howto/htaccess.html
http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/howto/auth.html
http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/platform/windows.html#use (Hier vor allem der letzte Punkt:     * Since it is often difficult to manage files with names like .htaccess under windows, you may find it useful to change the name of this configuration file using the AccessFilename  directive. )

und als letztes: http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/core.html#accessfilename

Vielleicht hilft es


----------



## JanDelay (16. September 2002)

moinmoin


thx für deine antwort...kann es von hier jetz leider nich ausprobieren wenn ich die .htaccess umbenenne...aber eigentlich glaub ich nich das es daran liegt...

weil wenn ich in der httpd.conf ein verzeichnis im 

<directory> tag mit denselben direktiven schütze ..wird er auch verborgen...also kann es eigentlich nich an der .htaccess liegen..
ich probier das nachher trozdem ma ohne . aus...

ma guggen obs klappt...

btw ...die docs hab ich auch schon alle durchgekämmt...
trozdem thx für die recherche...

wenns alles nix hilft kommt wieder apache 1.3.x drauf...
oder spricht da was dagegen...

greetz

jan


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (16. September 2002)

Nein, da spricht nichts dagegen. Ich arbeite auch noch mit der 1.3er Version, außer unter Linux, da habe ich meine 2.0er zum Testen und LAN-Parties organisieren (wollt ich einfach mal ausprobieren )


----------

